# ""

## Elen_Ka

!
 ,      (  )
    ?         ?         .    80957793511

----------

*Elen_Ka*, ?   -  1505 ( ).    ...
     (  -  -  -  - )    .

----------


## Elen_Ka

,       ,          :(,

----------


## LAEN

* .  "", 12 . +. 80679428777
*

----------


## Fantasy

80985941370

----------


## Regen

- 19 
   80506191315

----------


## LAEN

:)

----------


## Regen

> :)

  ,  .  - .

----------

